# stoeger m3000 shotgun



## doolycobuck

what your thoughts on the shotgun? want feedbacks before I get one


----------



## Graffam

my roomate and gf's dad both shoot the m2000 and love it. if you dont absolutly need the 3.5 power thats what id do jusst to save a few bucks. but if youre hearts set on the big guns i have nothing bad to say about it either.


----------



## Dixiedude17

Have one for less then a year been sent back 2 times already the firing pin won't hit the primer all the time it misfires


----------



## gtfisherman

One of the guys on here has one and we were shooting doves last weekend. He was having to shot 6s because it's all the gun would cycle without jamming. Wouldn't cycle the light dove loads.


----------



## Graffam

gtfisherman said:


> One of the guys on here has one and we were shooting doves last weekend. He was having to shot 6s because it's all the gun would cycle without jamming. Wouldn't cycle the light dove loads.



take the recoil thing out of the stock and it wont have a problem. sorry i dont know what it's called


----------



## fireman1501

I got the m3500 and it shoots fine this is the second year shooting. It cycles the cheap light loads and the 3.5 loads just fine. I also like the light recoil it is great, also i won a good bit of meat at the local turkey shoot last winter.


----------



## fireman1501

Graffam said:


> take the recoil thing out of the stock and it wont have a problem. sorry i dont know what it's called



The recoil reducer is for shooting the heavy turkey loads and buck shot etc.


----------



## Scottyhardison

The Stoeger 3500 & 3000 are both great guns for the money. 
Now that being said they are not out of the box ready for any shell. 
Would I recomend one? Absolutely yes. 
The ONLY problem these guns have is that they are not polished/finished. Now that said, with a lady's nail file and one of those nail buffer files that makes our lady's nails so shiny it can be done for less than 5$ and about 2 hours time. The inertia driven system is almost identical to the one that is used in stoeger's mother company benelli's M2. When you pull it out of the box break it down and clean all the factory packing oil and grease from the gun. The rail that the rotating bolt rides on will have a slight textured feel to it you will want to buff this rail glass smooth. Then oil the gun and grease the spring with a good synthetic gun oil & grease. Now put the gun back together and fire 5 to 10 rounds and break it down again and examine the rail look for sight bur's and rough marks, next buff the rough places and file and buff the bur's and repeat two more times. Now your 3000 or 3500 will cycle and fire any shell you can buy without question even low brass ranch load. Now someone mentioned the removal of the recoil reducer will help it cycle well..... If you put the recoil reducer in (and I would it helps and to me swings nicer with it's added weight) use some lock tight on the threads because if it starts to back off the threads your gun will start to hiccup until tightened back again. If you are not use to this rotating bolt system be it a benelli or a Stoeger and you bump your bolt handle or pull it back and ease it forward without letting it rotate into place it will misfire. Once this is know it will rarely be a problem if ever. But on a dove some folks doodle during slow moments and cause this themselves without knowledge. The couple of hours doing this is well worth the 1000$ you'll save and you'll have a shotgun that will cycle anything you wish to shoot and I promise you won't regret your purchase and have a grand to spend on shells and other gear. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Wouldn't hesitate to get one. I shoot a M2000 and it has been flawless over 1000 or more rounds. I break it down and clean it once a year in January after duck season. I broke mine in on 3 inch duck loads and it cycles 1 oz dove promo's with ease.


----------



## coveyrise90

Not sure about the Stoeger but the new auto from Franchi (the Affinity maybe?) looks like A LOT of gun for the money. Might want to check one out.

Adam


----------



## gtfisherman

Graffam said:


> take the recoil thing out of the stock and it wont have a problem. sorry i dont know what it's called



Personally if I have to disassemble a gun to shoot it without an issue... It won't happen. I'll buy one that doesn't need to be taken apart to shoot correctly. There's plenty out there.

The Weatherby SA-08 is in that price range and doesn't need to be disassembled.


----------



## Scottyhardison

There are a few lower priced auto loaders that I feel are good buys. Beretta's 3901, Weatherby's SA-08, Fanchi's Afinity & I-12, and Stoeger's 3000 & 3500. Most folks looking for a budget autoloader are also looking for a "Do All" gun. The Weatherby & the Beretta or both awesome little guns, that being said they are still lower end gas operated so expect issues in fridged wet temps and when cycling different rounds ecspecialy waterfowl rounds and will require much more maintainence and cleanings. I love the light weight of the Weatherby but the action feels a tad gritty for my taste a good stoning of the moving parts should take care of this as well as any lower end spec toleranced shotgun. Now with the Stoeger or Franchi they are basically the same gun all the moving parts are identical. As far as the recoil reducer it's an option that come with both and is not needed in order to opperate. The inertia driven, rotating bolt system will have zero issues with cold temps or heavy loads and with a good stoning out of the box will fire any light loads you can through at it. It's a matter of choice really but don't expect any gun under 600$ to have the out of box readiness of a SBE2, URIKA, or MAXIS but with a little work you can get them their and save yourself a few hundred bucks.


----------

